# Bottom beak broken in half



## Archie.n.Emilio (Aug 11, 2011)

I need advice on my cockatiels beak.

I have had Percy for about 6 months. He was previously owned by someone else before being resold to the birdshop and i bought him as a 2 year old i was told.

He did have adult feathers but he seemed underdeveloped mentally and physically i.e. couldn't climb well, unsure about different foods or what to do in general.

He is very, very timid and i haven't been able to get him on my hand but i let him do what makes him happy. He adores my very, very tame female tiel and has started grooming her in the past month but has always followed her around doing exactly as she does at all times - which makes me think he is much younger.

He doesn't whistle - he hisses VERY loud if he is afraid. He will sing only if she is away from the cage and almost goes into a siren or alarm wail.

He doesn't walk upright, his 'leg bend' or ankle always close to the ground where my other tiel walks high on her feet. Where you can see much understanding on her face, he is almost 'slow'. His beak is lopsided where the bottom part juts out on the right and his top beak sits to the left. He stands still if i am watching him so only recently i noticed him opening his beak wide enough to realise the bottom is broken in 2 parts (left & right). This was not apparent before as his top beak covers the break.

He does know his name though and when i clipped his wings he knew he couldn't fly without even trying - so something is going on in his head. He mimics my kisses too but not whistles.

Should i take him to the vet to have his beak checked? Does anyone know if a split beak would cause pain or discomfort? He seems happy enough and doesn't squawk ever.

Please help :/


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

shame poor little guy, sound like he has a neglectful life before you got him - my rescued male never spoke or sang - i had him for just under a year when he passed away from kidney failure - the vet thinks the fact he didnt sing or mimick me was because of his neglectful backround and he was feeling sick/sore so never wanted to.

Maybe it was because he never learnt how as a chick (much like children they learn from early on apparently - and if they dont learn this skill they can never pick it up as adults) im not sure, thats just my theory.
I hope someone can help you tho - a sore beak does sound very painful tho......


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Posting some clear pix's of the beak would help. It can give us an idea of what is going on.

What you are describing sounds like scissor beak. It can be caused from improper hand positions while hand-feeding (1st pix) This can be repairable after several trimmings and physical therapy over a few months. 

Mis-alignment of beak can also come from trauma, such as another bird biting/damaging the beak (2nd pix) This is managed by trimming as the beak grows out. A vet can show you how to manage this.

The last pix is also from trauma, such as a bite. It is repairable only when it first occurs. If the injury is old then the beak can be managed with regular trimming of the length.

...click for a larger view.


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

srtiels said:


> Posting some clear pix's of the beak would help. It can give us an idea of what is going on.
> 
> What you are describing sounds like scissor beak. It can be caused from improper hand positions while hand-feeding (1st pix) This can be repairable after several trimmings and physical therapy over a few months.
> 
> ...


The pictures are strong! I've never seen something like this before. I know my question is off topic from the OP, but how do these birds eat when their beaks look like that?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*The pictures are strong! I've never seen something like this before. I know my question is off topic from the OP, but how do these birds eat when their beaks look like that?*
-------------------------------------

Cockatiels are quite resourceful, and do manage to figure out how to eat despite the condition of the beak.


----------



## Archie.n.Emilio (Aug 11, 2011)

srtiels said:


> Posting some clear pix's of the beak would help. It can give us an idea of what is going on.
> 
> What you are describing sounds like scissor beak. It can be caused from improper hand positions while hand-feeding (1st pix) This can be repairable after several trimmings and physical therapy over a few months.
> 
> ...


It's very like the first pic. It's almost impossible to take a pic of him as he always has his cheek feathers fluffed and covering most of his beak and having him look at me front on would be a miracle. The bottom beak does grow up into a spike on one side and bottom beak is not visible on the other side. I have found a bird vet and will take him. I'm worried that i didn't attend to this sooner and maybe the overgrown side caused a break  but then again he doesn't let me close enough to check if it wasn't always broken. Thank you for your help.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor little tiel. I'm glad you took him in. Has he been to the vet? A check up might be a good idea. Hopefully, time, patience and a loving home will help with his shyness.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The vet will trim back quite a bit of the lower beak on the first visit. *Important...* when the lower beak is trimmed the center of it should have a small *V* shaped notch clipped into it. The reason for the notch is to align the upper beak to the lower beak, so that it grows normally. 

The upper beak will have to be trimmed too.

You will have to do physical therapy several times a day for a few weeks. Physical therapy consists of Aligning and gently holding the upper beak so that it is positioned so that it centered over the notch. Start with holding for 15 sec. and each time you do it again hold for a longer period of time. What this does is to gradually re-train the muscles for the proper alignment position of the beak. During this time the beak may still have to be trimmed.

You can have your vet show you how to hold him, and to also show you how to trim the beak. Many vets use a grinder to trim, *but* the beak can just as easily be trimmed with a human toenail clippers.

Once the muscles are trained to hold ther beak in the proper position the act of eating will help keep the beak worn and in proper shape.

You are looking at a few weeks to a few months of working with the beak.

*NOTE:* the above info is for scissor beak.


----------



## Archie.n.Emilio (Aug 11, 2011)

oh my poor little percy  he's really going to hate my guts!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Archie.n.Emilio said:


> oh my poor little percy  he's really going to hate my guts!


----------------------

That the bird in your signature is Percy, he is a she....and looks like possibly a cinnamon pearl.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

oh all of that looks painful! is it sore do you think?
Good luck Archie!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Poor little Percy. I am so glad you got him, now he can get the attention he needs!


----------

